
Paperspace Cloud Gaming – Never buy a new desktop again - dqpb
https://www.paperspace.com/gaming
======
zenexer
If you're going to test it out, consider signing up through Parsec instead of
Paperspace. Paperspace provides the servers/GPUs and Parsec provides the game
streaming software. You can sign up directly with either of them and get the
same product, but if you go through Parsec, you can manage everything from
within the Parsec client. More details on the differences:
[https://support.paperspace.com/hc/en-
us/articles/11500271809...](https://support.paperspace.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115002718093)

Edit: Also, Paperspace targets other markets besides gaming; if you're doing
any sort of project that requires a GPU, they're worth checking out.

------
fulafel
What platforms is the client available for?

